
HackerSurfing: Free Housing and Food for Engineers Visiting SF - npt4279
http://hackersurfing.com/
======
phinkle
I really hope that some day there is an all female or at least half female
hacker house. I really like the idea of a hacker house and love being around
smart tech people but some guys don't know how to act around women (I'm sorry
but there are guys like that out there and many of them are hackers). It is
even worse if you are one of the only single woman in a close community. I've
heard from male friends that live in hacker houses that I would feel
uncomfortable even though I am a relatively reasonable person and am used to
living in messy spaces with other people. Also its nice to be around other
women in case you need an emergency tampon or advice on whether you should
wear your pumps or your wedges or want to bitch about what its like to be a
female hacker.

~~~
voidlogic
I find the assumption that girls are less messy than boys kind of naive and
stereotypical. I suppose messy is ambiguous, does it mean clean or organized?

I remember living in the dorms my first year of college, and I was amused to
note that the average boys dorm room was more organized and the average girls
dorm room was cleaner. Of course, that is just my experience.

~~~
aswerty
I find women are messier but also clean more. So more stuff left lying around
but less grime. Where as guys will put stuff away but won't even know if there
is a mop in the house.

Completely generalising here based on my own experiences.

~~~
ChristianGeek
What's a mop?

~~~
aswerty
Not sure if you are just proving my point but here you go:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mop)

------
shanemhansen
On one hand this seems pretty reasonable. I'm assuming you're going to be out
between 20 and 40k if you use a recruiter in the bay area. You can play a lot
of games like this if you have 20 to 40k. Reading between the lines it seems
like they also select for single/childless people, unless you really expect
people to show up with their spouse and children.

Stepping back a moment, I'm stunned and thankful to be an engineer in an
environment where lots of people are willing to throw stuff like this at me in
return for the possibility I might deign to work with them. Sure beats
spamming dozens of companies with resumes and beating my way through hr.

~~~
eldavido
I'm thankful and I'm not. On one hand, it's nice to know you're in-demand and
can easily earn income. On the other hand, as a working developer, the subtext
of a lot of this stuff is frankly pretty offensive.

"Let's throw some stupid, token perks at these developers who don't know how
to negotiate for salary so they'll come build my dream!" How about, pay people
commensurate with the value they create for your organization and/or demand
(in cash, or if you're cash-poor, equity), and stop playing stupid games --
you'll have plenty of candidates.

~~~
brianpgordon
I like the idea of moving some of the risk from the job-seeker to the job-
offerer. If the developer gets a hotel room for a week in SF and the trip ends
up not resulting in a job, he or she is out hundreds of dollars, and that risk
might discourage people from visiting from outside of the bay area. There
might be a huge number of developers right on the edge where it doesn't quite
make sense for them to take a trip to SF, but free room and board would bring
them in. Employers are already throwing tens of thousands per employee at
recruiting, so this little investment might make a huge difference compared to
other recruiting tactics.

------
skizm
The guy with the laptop in the tub is making me uncomfortable on several
levels.

~~~
jonalmeida
That has to be a planned/posed image. There's no way one could focus so
intently while hot water bubbles around you..

~~~
gamegoblin
It is possible for sure.

I actually _do_ code in the bathtub, but not like that. You can't reliably
hold a laptop on your bare bent legs -- the lack of friction caused by leg
hair will make it slide towards you (and into the water if the water is too
high). If the guy were to put both hands on the keyboard and code, the laptop
would not stay in place.

The only way to do it comfortably is to sit with your legs straight and flat
in front of you (in a tub style bath, not a deep jacuzzi like pictured), raise
the water level to about .75 inches (2cm) below the laptop (resting on your
flat thighs), then lower the flow of water to a hot trickle and open the drain
to match the in-flow. The hot trickle is to keep the temperature at a steady
state of hotness.

My tub-style bath is not wide enough for my laptop to accidentally fall into
the water to the side. The only way it could come in contact with water is if
I sloshed around from side to side to make waves, which I don't do.

~~~
cpb
My brother marks his undergrad's papers from his bathtub, and frequently
computes there. He has a wood board that goes across the tub. A compromise of
ergonomics, but, he maintains its still the best.

~~~
gamegoblin
I actually want to create a bathdesk. My bathtub is layed out like (cross
section)

    
    
        |
        |wall
        |
        |
        |_     _
        | |tub| |
        | \___/ |___bathroom floor
    

And I'd make a desk shaped like

    
    
        _______
         |   |
    

So the legs would be like 4 inches and fit into the inside walls of the tub
preventing the edge from slipping off the small ledge between the tub and the
wall.

That way I could still code with the bathtub more than half full.

~~~
Cyranix
I'm about as far from a handyman as you can get, but I did manage to make one
of these myself. The legs are only about 2" tall, but it sits snug with less
than 1/8" wiggle room. While I don't use mine for bringing the laptop to the
tub, it has been a delight for books and drinks.

------
throwaway1979
Cool, commendable effort. One frustration I have is the (possibly soft)
requirement for showing your work ala github profile or something else. I've
noticed quite a few job postings where they ask you for a github profile. All
my code belongs to my employer and I can't put stuff up on github. Not sure
how people who are in this stupid situation deal with the new reality that
github is your resume these days?

~~~
clueless123
I've been on the same boat (NDA's and stuff) .. my best recomendation is to
get involved on opensource and contribute.. I've got tons of good feedback
from doing that.

~~~
michaelchisari
I've got plenty of open source code in my github, and the irony is that I
don't know if anybody I've interviewed with has ever really looked at it.

They might want to know it exists, but it's not like they do code reviews.

~~~
burger_moon
I have yet to go to an interview and the employer looked at my github or
portfolio. I know it's pushed hard but so far it hasn't mattered in the least.

~~~
vonmoltke
My current one poked through it, but that was three years ago, when just
having Github repos at all still had some signalling value.

------
Animats
This marketing approach comes from the time-sharing vacation condo industry.
It's common to offer a free weekend in a vacation condo in exchange for two
days of listening to high-pressure sales talks.

~~~
npt4279
Thankfully, I can guarantee that no one who visits will be subjected to high-
pressure sales tactics. Because that would be just lame on both sides -
founders want to hire people who are _excited_ to work for their startup.

~~~
jnmuel
Yeah, it's easy to see how you monetize something like this (hiring a good
programmer has $$$ attached to it) and you don't need a hard sell to make it
work. It seems like it'd be more like speed dating, where there's an intense
sell from both sides but it's low pressure because either side can back out
easily.

------
clueless123
This is brilliant! You could even get the hiring companies to pay your rent
for the month if they get a hire :)

Also, I imagine it will be interesting how pre-qualify the guest to make sure
they are worthy candidates.

~~~
sjf
That's usually called a relocation bonus.

~~~
pricklepoke
How about we offer a relocation bonus to emergency personnel who work in San
Francisco but live in Contra Costa County?

[http://blog.sfgate.com/cityinsider/2011/04/24/guess-where-
mo...](http://blog.sfgate.com/cityinsider/2011/04/24/guess-where-most-s-f-
police-officers-and-firefighters-live-hint-not-here/)

"A third of firefighters live in the city, while 16 percent live in San Mateo
County, 11 percent in Sonoma County and 8 percent in Alameda County... This
could matter tremendously in an earthquake if emergency responders aren’t able
to make it into the city."

Remember, the 1989 earthquake happened on a clear, windless day. Not so 1906.

~~~
narrator
Firefighters in San Francisco have an average pension of over $108,000 for
life after they retire[1]. They are doing just fine pay wise.

[http://blog.sfgate.com/cityinsider/2011/06/19/guess-whats-
th...](http://blog.sfgate.com/cityinsider/2011/06/19/guess-whats-the-average-
san-francisco-city-pension/)

------
subdane
This is a great idea and a win win. Now if only we could find the win win
solution here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/28/opinion/hotel-22.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/28/opinion/hotel-22.html)

------
claypoolb
Solid recruiting tool! Finding top notch Engineers anywhere is tough no matter
where you are - props to people who come up with an innovative approach.

Our startup based here in NYC is doing something similar, lets do a
hackersurfing coast-to-coast marathon?

[http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/legal-
hr/2014/03/11/4-t...](http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/legal-
hr/2014/03/11/4-tips-for-attracting-google-quality-software-engineers/)

------
mbesto
He Wefunder guys, thanks for all of this!

Given that this was supposed to happen over a year ago, how realistic is _" In
October 2015, the Law changes: Startup investing won't be just for the
wealthy"_[0]. Specifically the October 2015 part?

[0] - [https://wefunder.com/jobs](https://wefunder.com/jobs)

------
solve
No no, this was my idea that I was planning to do someday, as soon as I got
rich.

Just kidding, great stuff. I hope this lasts and grows.

~~~
npt4279
When you are rich, let's join forces and get a bigger, badder mansion!

------
michaelchisari
There's a (small) issue with the application form. I linked my linkedin
profile, but didn't include the http[s]://, and it threw an error, but then
continued submitting the form anyways.

Everything I submitted was kosher, but just in case you're getting any
incomplete forms and wondering why.

~~~
npt4279
Thanks!

------
bbcbasic
Awesome, free holiday! Can I bring my wife and 2 year old daughter?

------
unimportant
Shows the desperation to hire quality employees, but for anyone with solid
skills it's a questionable offer, as they likely count on you getting guilt
tripped into giving them preference when it comes to job offers while you save
peanuts on housing and food (I'd guesstimate that anyone with solid skills
could land a six figure job within 2 weeks).

------
gtirloni
I wouldn't be comfortable staying in a house with strangers when I'm already
stressed out for being away from home and worrying about days full of
difficult interviews. I think the social pressure would crush me and I'd
rather stay in a hotel and take time to recharge. It looks like a nice idea
for extroverts though.

~~~
hagan_das
I had the same reaction. If I'm going to be in interviews (however informal)
all day for multiple days I'd need to lock myself away in the evening to
recharge. I get the impression dinner, drinks, hanging out in the evening
would be a part of this as well.

Interesting idea otherwise. Never been to San Francisco/SV and would love to
get a taste of what the environment is like there. Maybe an AirBnB for a few
days in a hacker house?

------
hardwaresofton
More of the same that other people are saying -- this is awesome. Don't want
to jinx it, but I can't see this not going well, if you get the pay model
right and expand when you get the chance and partner with some of the
companies constantly flying engineers out for interviews.

------
beat
Great idea! How are you about startup founders visiting? Coz I just applied
for a couple of days next week!

(ps: Anyone else going to the SaaStr Annual in San Francisco on Feb 5? I'm
stupidly excited about it! I live in Minnesota and we don't get cool stuff
like that here.)

~~~
beat
Also, if anyone else in the SF/Silicon Valley area feels like hosting an out-
of-town founder in the enterprise space for a few days in early February...
hey, hotels are expensive, I'm poor, and I ain't too proud to beg.

If you have a guitar lying around, I can even play a tune or three.

~~~
silencio
If your budget is above $0 but below hotel rates, have you looked at airbnb?
Try searching keyword 'hacker'. There's a lot of extra rooms and hostel-type
setups around.

Wish I had a better setup for hosting tech folks, but my friends end up having
perpetual dibs on my futon and sharing a single bathroom can suck...

------
hellbanner
[http://hackersurfing.com/assets/dinner5_s.jpg](http://hackersurfing.com/assets/dinner5_s.jpg)
cracks me up. The guy's got wine in a hottub looking seriously at his laptop..
take a break from work man!

~~~
lytol
Macallan 12 – that's a fine scotch! Also, it appears empty, which probably
means he's on break whether he thinks so or not.

------
demircancelebi
I think its launch is similar to airbnb's. Instead of making money, they aim
to find talented people, far more valuable for startups that seek to find such
talent (and who doesn't?). I hope this will be very successful :)

~~~
bbcbasic
Making money is so passé

------
samatron
Hot tub coding. Is that the new thing?

~~~
npt4279
That dude lost a bet. My secret plan is to one day make that photo famous.

~~~
tfe
The empty bottle of Macallan in the background makes it just that much better.

------
joeyspn
This should be done in a bigger way, with founders and startuppers offering
their couch like people do in www.couchsurfing.com... It would be more than
awesome

~~~
nnd
There used to be Startup Stay [ _] Not sure what happened to it.

_ [http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/09/startup-stay-lets-you-
cras...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/09/startup-stay-lets-you-crash-on-the-
worlds-most-entrepreneurial-couches/)

~~~
drewmeyers24
See Horizon (my startup): [http://www.horizonapp.co/product-
hunt](http://www.horizonapp.co/product-hunt)

Similar to startupstay in some regards, but quite different as well:
[http://www.horizonapp.co/blog/horizon-approach-
hospitality-e...](http://www.horizonapp.co/blog/horizon-approach-hospitality-
exchange/)

------
manca
Great idea guys. I hope you get a chance to host some brilliant people from
all over the world.

What's been the rate of visitors/job offers since you began hosting?

------
JustSomeNobody
Upon reading the headline, my first thought was, "Good Grief! Are engineers
paid so little these days!?"

If I can find my jaw, I might just read the article.

------
ramonck
It would be nice to have a community of Hacker Surfing so you can go
somewhere, code something then go somewhere else and code some more... It
would be like nerd consulting vacation, Then when you get back from the coding
they come with the job offers :) Then you get to be like the guy who has
already commited his code to github and is safe to be with his Mac on the Tub!

------
blhack
So can I use this as an alternative to crashing on the couch at noisebridge?

/s

I'm planning on making a trip to SF in the next couple of months to hang out
there for a while, and while I'm not really looking to move there (Phoenix
actually has a pretty cool tech scene right now if you know where to look), if
the right offer came my way, I wouldn't be against it.

Can I stay at your house?

~~~
dshuang
What are some of the highlights of the Phoenix tech scene going on now?

------
gourneau
The WeFunder guys are awesome, super nice people!

------
nbardy
I just applied and this is really a perfect fit for me. However, I have a hard
time seeing who else would be interested in this opportunity. I'm currently
traveling and bouncing around so spending some time in San Francisco sounds
great.

Anyone else who signed up, what position are you in where living in San
Francisco for a couple days works for you?

~~~
charlesism
> I have a hard time seeing who else would be interested in this opportunity

Really? SF is one of the most expensive cities in the world, and we're pretty
much at the apex of interest in "comp sci" in 2015. My guess is that their
inbox will have hundreds of thousands of applications in short order.

~~~
nbardy
It's not free rent. Its just for up to a week. Similar situation to job
interviews, but most of them will pay for accommodation if they fly you out.

------
robinbrandt
Looks very cool. Do you accept people from Europe who'd like to work in SF,
too, or is this only for US residents?

------
petercooper
Only slightly related, but something I've always wondered.. can a residential
house the founders live in, and employees work in, be claimed as a legitimate
business expense? I see this quite a lot in the US. I looked into it here in
the UK and it doesn't work out particularly well tax-wise.

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
The rough answer (I'm not an expert) is that you can deduct costs for a room
used 100% for business.

Put a TV in it and you're at risk of it being considered personal space.

I _think_ it's possible to deduct a space as some _fraction_ of the time used
for work, but there may be a minimum threshold? I know it can work at 100%,
but it's hard to prove 100% business usage -- and I've also heard that it's a
tax audit trigger (as in, it raises your chance of being audited).

------
fsniper
I wish, system administrators and devops engineers who does not code for a
living were this much appreciated.

------
SomeCallMeTim
Very cool, though personally I'm not interested in moving back to the Bay
Area.

The site implies that you're not interested in remote employees, which is a
shame; not everyone wants to live in California, and some people have an
extended track record of successfully working remotely (ahem ;).

~~~
throwaway1979
It is kind of silly ... in tech, we've got all these amazing tools that enable
people to work remotely. I've seen people checkout even though they come in to
the office, and people work like superstars while they are remote and working
in the middle of nowhere. If you get on a plane once every month or so to hang
out with the team, I can't see how it affects anything.

Same is true of investors. Not every great idea in tech comes from the valley.

------
gargarplex
This is really cool. Congrats, guys.

~~~
npt4279
Thanks! Hope we meet some cool people. :)

------
persona
and Sun Country Air has NY->SF roundtrip flights running for just $260...
[http://www.kayak.com/flights/NYC-
SFO/2015-02-18/2015-02-26](http://www.kayak.com/flights/NYC-
SFO/2015-02-18/2015-02-26)

------
usafagrad
For those serious about creating an environment for women hackers, please
contact me. My organization can be the 501(c)(3) fiscal sponsor and we can
start a fundraiser campaign ASAP, just like Chapter 92 of Eat. Pray. Love, the
movie.

------
aswanson
The culture of SV is so much better now than when it was dominated by old-
school stodgy hardware companies. Its so much more open-minded and pay-it-
forward oriented with initiatives like this. Long live this spirit of
innovation.

------
dougddo
Is this going to be an ongoing thing? I actually just "semi-moved" (couch
surfing with friends) to SF last week and I'd be interested in trying this out
but I still need to update my Github quite a bit...

------
doorty
...Or you could hire remote workers! I'm currently living in SF, but will be
moving because of my girlfriend's new job. I'm finding it very hard to find
remote roles despite the job shortage.

------
locahost
How about free housing and food for engineers who already live in SF?

~~~
pricklepoke
How about free housing for firemen who can't afford to live in SF?

~~~
modoc
You've made a bunch of posts about Firefighters in S.F. Everything I'm seeing
is that S.F. Firefighters are some of the highest paid in the world, and have
amazing pensions on top of their salaries. I'm curious what your reasoning
here is? Just that they live elsewhere doesn't mean they aren't paid enough,
it could just mean they prefer to live in another area...

Several firefighters making over $300,000/year -
[http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/25/san-francisco-fire-
lieu...](http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/25/san-francisco-fire-lieutenant-
makes-221000-in-ot-due-to-understaffing/)

F.D. is the highest paid city dept -
[http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/S-F-Fire-Dept-
dominate...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/S-F-Fire-Dept-dominates-
list-of-highest-paid-5085237.php)

S.F. F.D. has highest pay in the area - [http://sfappeal.com/2010/08/highest-
paid-cops-and-firefighte...](http://sfappeal.com/2010/08/highest-paid-cops-
and-firefighters/)

S.F. F.D. salaries are #3 in the country -
[http://careers.top5.com/top-5-highest-paid-fire-
departments-...](http://careers.top5.com/top-5-highest-paid-fire-departments-
in-the-country/)

~~~
charonn0
> Several firefighters making over $300,000/year

These were due to excessive overtime. The Lieutenant who made $300k ($50k more
than the Chief) tripled his base salary.

> Just that they live elsewhere doesn't mean they aren't paid enough, it could
> just mean they prefer to live in another area

It means that in a major disaster like an Earthquake, SF might find many of
its emergency responders (not just firefighters) stranded on the far side of
the bay.

~~~
optimusclimb
> These were due to excessive overtime. The Lieutenant who made $300k ($50k
> more than the Chief) tripled his base salary.

How many hacker news readers do you suppose that work "overtime" get paid for
it?

------
kevinqi
Looks sweet, but in the FAQ they say they can only host 2 people at a time..
given the amount of interest this seems to be getting, seems like it'll be
tough to land a spot.

------
MaryWhite123
The guy on the landing page, sitting in a jacuzzi with Mac and empty bottle of
scotch, with the pose of an Ancient Greek Philosopher: advertising at its
best!!

------
liampronan
Looks pretty cool! As someone who already has housing in SF, do you ever open
up the Wednesday dinners to non-surfers, or have any other open events?

~~~
elyrly
i would be interested as well

------
e0m
What is an equivalent service in NYC?

Do you have plans to extend to NYC?

------
Swizec
I want to come crash here for a week in April while looking for more permanent
lodgings. Sounds much easier than trying to rent in SF remotely.

------
civilian
TANSTAAFL. Of course it's a recruiting thing.

------
enbrill
It's located in a pretty decent neighborhood.

------
pyotrgalois
This is really awesome. I hope to go again one day to SF and stay some days at
HackerSurfing.

------
humbleMouse
Wow badass. Hopefully this is still up and running when my current noncompete
expires.

~~~
npt4279
Ha! Just contact me. We'll make an exception for you. :P

~~~
humbleMouse
I will!

------
oso96_2000
Amazing! Wish it was theres last year I went. Hopefully I can make it again
this year!

------
jadence
Does the near-highway location of the house concern anyone else?

The correlation between near-highway air exposure and adverse health outcomes
is well documented and I have not found a single study, article, etc that
disputes the correlation. Below are three articles and snippets (emphasis
mine) regarding the aforementioned correlation and how quickly the pollution
levels drop over short distances from the freeway.

source: [http://now.tufts.edu/articles/big-road-blues-pollution-
highw...](http://now.tufts.edu/articles/big-road-blues-pollution-highways)
"Throughout the 1980s and early ’90s, _dozens of studies found links between
fine particulate pollution and cardiovascular health_. One of the largest and
most influential of these, the Harvard Six Cities Study, followed more than
8,000 participants in six towns across the Midwest and New England. Over 15
years, the initial phase of the study tracked each person’s health and
measured particulate levels in the air over their communities. Its findings,
first released in 1993, showed that _even a minuscule increase in fine
particulates (just 10 micrograms per cubic meter of air), could cause up to an
18 percent bump in cardiovascular disease_." ... there’s reason to think that
ultrafine particles, which the EPA does not regulate, are even more insidious
than their larger counterparts ... ultrafines can fluctuate dramatically over
the course of a morning or afternoon, depending on the weather and how many
cars and trucks are on the road. Ultrafines are also _confined to a relatively
small area ... close to major highways, often spiking dramatically within a
few hundred meters of the source_."

source:
[http://www.scpcs.ucla.edu/news/Freeway.pdf](http://www.scpcs.ucla.edu/news/Freeway.pdf)
"Studies conducted by SCPCS investigators here in LA show that carbon monoxide
and ultrafine particles – the smallest portion of particulate matter emissions
and potentially the most toxic – are _extremely high on or near the freeway,
dropping to about half that concentration 50-90 meters (~165-295 feet) from
the freeway_ ..."

source:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1971259/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1971259/)
" _People living or otherwise spending substantial time within about 200 m of
highways are exposed to these pollutants more so than persons living at a
greater distance, even compared to living on busy urban streets_. Evidence of
the health hazards of these pollutants arises from studies that assess
proximity to highways, actual exposure to the pollutants, or both. Taken as a
whole, the health studies show elevated risk for development of asthma and
reduced lung function in children who live near major highways. Studies of
particulate matter (PM) that show _associations with cardiac and pulmonary
mortality also appear to indicate increasing risk as smaller geographic areas
are studied, suggesting localized sources that likely include major highways_.
Although less work has tested the association between lung cancer and
highways, the existing studies suggest an association as well. While the
_evidence is substantial for a link between near-highway exposures and adverse
health outcomes_ , considerable work remains to understand the exact nature
and magnitude of the risks."

------
nkg
that guy working in a jacuzzi did not understand life.

\-->
[http://www.hackersurfing.com/assets/dinner5_s.jpg](http://www.hackersurfing.com/assets/dinner5_s.jpg)

~~~
dougddo
I dunno about you but I've never tried working naked in a jacuzzi after having
finished an entire bottle of McCallan 12 Year so I can't say I wouldn't enjoy
it... maybe he just knows something the rest of us don't.

~~~
doxcf434
And getting your picture taken at the same time. I think that's the key...

------
devanti
do you plan to support founders who come to SF to seek funding?

~~~
josebalius
Interested in this as well.

------
matthewwiese
Gnarly idea, I wish much success to y'all.

Host college students too or nah?

~~~
npt4279
Sure, college students are cool too.

~~~
matthewwiese
Heck yea, once I get more projects under my belt I'll see about applying. Good
on you guys for doing such a cool thing 👍

------
xpop2027
This is neat, would be nice to see it on a global scale.

------
bengale
That's awesome. Wish I could relocate to SF.

------
pricklepoke
Read about Sit/Lie and how SF voted to criminalize homelessness in 2010, and
you'll see why these "hostels" for tech workers are needed now more than ever.

------
peterwwillis
You should make a Couchsurfing profile too.

------
kingkawn
Next free housing for all.

------
slaction
How do they keep all girls away from this place? I'm kidding of course.

------
drake01
Wow.

------
nether
I've got the personality of John Carmack (or lack thereof), could I still get
in?

------
zo1
Any plans on making this international? Otherwise, may I suggest the following
as a domain instead: hackersurfing.co.us or something along those lines.

------
slantedview
The picture of the guy in the tub, with laptop, says so much about what is
wrong with tech culture.

